# "Phoenix" A doll baby ten fold



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I've decided to start a new thread in the pet section for Phoenix.

As I mentioned in the other thread, she & I have an appt. tomorrow with Dr Funk, for a general check up.

While I was cleaning her quarters this morning, I was able to really observe her. I did notice that her beak is more yellow than pink. Not sure if this is indicitive of anything but will address it with Dr Funk.









She seems to be doing wonderfully. Loves looking out at the lake & watching the ferals sashay by her window. 

I have a couple pictures (& will be taking more) that I will be posting a bit later. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I sure hope that Phoenix doesn't have any underlying problem, Cindy!!

Will be most interested in the Vet report!

I was fortunate to "meet" Phoenix, up close and personal...and she, is, indeed, a REAL CUTIE!! And, soooo tiny! (then again, Squeaks is 400 grams, so anything smaller, _would_ be tiny to me!) 

Since Marlin is still in his "before release" home with Cindy in her Arizona room, he will tell Phoenix all about the area! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck to the little cutie! What a darling baby. I hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I wasn't able to meet Phoenix so I am so looking forward to more pictures, Please!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been looking for Phoenix's hatch date for you, Cindy, and I finally found it.

Phoenix hatched on June 30, 2008. She is almost 3 months old now, that makes her just shy of her adult feathers coming in from 3-6 months so she'll be moulting to beat the band soon.
This is her debut on PT:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/o...f-a-wad-of-gum-28269.html?highlight=baby+dove

The date of losing her wing is July 28.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/wi...er-dove-by-rat-28978.html?highlight=baby+dove

Some medical history for Dr Funk:
Dad: Sanjaya 150 grams The most healthy cock in the loft, very 'in charge'.
Mom: Sugar 155 grams A beautiful lady dove, healthy appetite, also never ill.
If it wasn't for posting on PT, I wouldn't remember any of this right, remember how I thought Sanjaya weight 270 grams? In his dreams.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

philodice said:


> I've been looking for Phoenix's hatch date for you, Cindy, and I finally found it.
> 
> Phoenix hatched on June 30, 2008.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Philodice.
I will be sure Dr. Funk gets it.

* Oh she's _already_ started molting. No big deal. What's a few more white feathers to p/u.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So, Cindy...an update on the lovely Phoenix's visit to Dr. Funk???

Love, Hugs and Scritches to that little cutie!! 

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> So, Cindy...*an update on the lovely Phoenix's visit to Dr. Funk???*
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches to that little cutie!!
> 
> Shi


Phoenix did wonderfully. And the check up went well.

As fas as the trembling goes, Dr. Funk feels since she is so young (3 months old), given some time & lots of lovin' she should overcome it.

The wound site has healed. There _is_ an indention at the base of the injury. He doesn't know why it's there or what might have caused it, but advised me to check it occasionally to make sure it doesn't become further indented.

I took in a photo of the 'suspected' pox & he didn't feel confident _confirming_ it was pox just by looking at the photo. The only affect she has now is that her beak is out of alignment just a smig, which he wasn't worried about.

She is quite the busy baby. Up on her ladder for a while then over to her little rock to look out at the lake, then has a bite to eat & a little drink & finally down for a nap. 

Cindy

Forgot to mention: Fecal test was negative.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Little Phoenix really is a doll baby of a bird! I'm glad the check up went well and had good results.

Looking forward to more Phoenix news and photos!

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome. I'm so glad she now has a clean bill of health. After all that first 3 months went pretty roughly. She put up a powerful struggle even at death's door.
Mostly I'm glad she can be out of quarantine and intensive care, which she was in for most of her life.
Maybe I should have scrounged up a longer apartment for her, she does like to run around. I'm afraid the larger one I have lost it's pullout tray when a friend borrowed it.
Have you seen her one-sided attempts at dove yoga? Cute.


----------

